# Monte may have an ulcer



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

First let me say I did not get much sleep last night so if I fumble or miss something I apologize.

For the past few months I thought Monte had the classic picky eater syndrome. About once ever week and a half – two weeks he would skip a meal and his belly would grumble like crazy. Every now and then he would throw up some bile so I automatically thought he just had an empty stomach. This usually would happen with his dinner meal and not his breakfast so I would wait till the next day and he would wake up eat and be full of energy like nothing ever happened.

We went away for a week in June and he would not eat his Fromms at all. So I offered him some chicken and rice and my sister gave me some of her food to try and he started eating fine. When we got back home I put him back on his normal food and he was eating great for a month with no skipped meals. Then it started up again and last night was the last straw for me, he ate his breakfast, threw up a little of that a few hrs. later and seemed fine. Then he refused his dinner and threw up bile twice later, he was drinking water and went potty so I decided to see how he was in the morning. About 3 am he got really restless in bed and started to shake like he was cold, after we got up and went potty he drank some water and seemed fine again. He ate his breakfast and went looking for his ball to play and has been fine all day but I just felt this has to end something has to be wrong. I took him to the vets to get a CBC and ask his opinion of what could be going on.

The vet felt it could be an ulcer and put him on the EN diet and Metronidozole for 2 weeks and would call me when the blood tests came back, he knew I was concerned about his liver. Well just as I was getting ready to pull out of the parking lot I look up and my vet is running across the parking lot at me saying his liver result is fine, what a guy, but he did have a low elevation of nitrogen in his blood which would also support an ulcer. We will continue on the treatment he gave and go back in two weeks. I should also have the thyroid test results by the end of the week.

I would also like to add my vet made a remark to me about the blood panel I had him do 6 months ago, he said it was nice to have a healthy base line to compare to. He also recommended changing his food from Fromms to Royal Canin, I have 2 weeks to research this food.

Monte also sends out extra kisses to Kimberly for putting up with his mom.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh Leeann, I hope Monte gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hope Monte feels better soon! 

Question - What is the primary cause of a dog getting an ulcer??

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Leeann, I hope Monte feels better soon! Ulcers can be very painful! :hug:

I was just wondering but why did the vet feel the need for you to switch from Fromm's to Royal Canin? Does food have something to do with ulcers and did you vet say what exactly in the food would cause this?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Beamer said:


> Question - What is the primary cause of a dog getting an ulcer??


That's a good question. I assume he hasn't been eating a lot of ultra spicey foods. LOL What _does_ cause ulcers?

Leeann, I hope you get some positive results that will allow you to manage whatever it is easily. Please give Monte some kisses & lovies from me - just no face kisses!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Hope Monte feels better soon!
> 
> Question - What is the primary cause of a dog getting an ulcer??
> 
> Ryan


Ryan I don't know, I tried researching it but am too tired to read a lot. My vet did not want to put blame on the Fromms, he said he could just have a sensative belly to the food and it may not be for him. Riley has no issues with Fromms but it is odd how when Monte was off it for over a week he did better so I do feel that is all it is.

Paige thank you Monte is actually doing great like nothing is going on, for me I just didnt feel being sick 1/2 a day every couple of week was not right.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Leeann, I'm so sorry about Monte. Your vet sounds like a hero.

Actually, ulcers in humans are most often caused by a bacteria, not stress or spicy foods as so often thought. That's probably why he put Monte on the low grade antibiotic. I know that a lot of vets recommend the Royal Canin when they are recovering from digestive/urinary issues. Not sure why. It's not the end of the world food for now.

Hugs to Monte!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Leeann, do you think it could a allergy to a certain food? Maybe something in a treat that he doesn't get everyday?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry Lina we must have been posting at the same time. My vet does not know a lot about Fromms but mentioned something about the amount that is made at one time versus the bigger name brands? His favorite is Royal Canin (shocking when a vet does not push Science diet LOL) and would like to try that first after 2 weeks of the EN diet.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Paige said:


> Leeann, do you think it could a allergy to a certain food? Maybe something in a treat that he doesn't get everyday?


Good thinking, I am very strict with when and what my boys get everyday, I hardly ever change my routine. The only change when he seemed better was the Fromms, he still had his daily treats.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I hadn't heard of canine ulcers before Monte, but I have heard of three different veterinarians recommending Royal Canin just this week alone (obviously different formulas, but it is curious that there seems to be a veterinary push for RC suddenly).



Me&2Girls said:


> Actually, ulcers in humans are most often caused by a bacteria, not stress or spicy foods as so often thought.


 LOL! I actually did know that spicy foods don't _cause_ them. My brother has to deal with ulcers, but they are definitely _aggrevated_ by stress & spicy foods.

Ulcers in dogs aren't common, are they? Monte is the first one that I've known - if he even has one. It still sounds uncertain.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I didn't even know a dog could get an ulcer. I hope that you can confirm that an ulcer is the problem and get it healed. Poor Monte.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

My lab with severe allergies and very sensitive stomach is on Royal Canin Duck and Potato....$58 for 18 lbs.....lasts about 3.5 wks.....but, her allergies are better and she seems to keep it down.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Poor little monte. I hope he feels better. Glad to hear the food and anitbiotics are working.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Leeann my agility trainer has a dog with ulcers. She swears that since she switched to Innova Evo, a grain free diet, he has had no problems which is why she is so adamant about that food. She's been feeding him successfully for over a year and he has had no problems. In fact, I believe she might have told me once that the ulcer has shrunk. I don't remember. We have class tonight so I will ask her and send you a p.m. if you'd like me to, or share with all if you guys want more info. She is an amazingly intuitive woman so I trust her advice. She's one of those people that can read her dog's behavior and figure out where they're hurting. Best to you and Monte.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I hope Monte is doing well Leeann and that it is just "a fluke". I didn't know a dog could get an ulcer either....wow.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Correct Kimberly, I think the only way to be 100% sure would probably be to scope him? I am happy with the route we are taking to start with and see if the pills and food change helps. I think if he was sick more often and throwing up more I would push for more tests but his CBC tests and the vet say he is a very healthy boy whom I am suppose to keep quite tonight ound:

Judy thanks for mentioning your Lab with a sensitive belly and the type of food you feed, I wrote it down and will definitely check it out as well as mention it to my vet when we talk later this week seeing how he did not tell me a specific formula just Royal Canin.

Amy yes please if you do not mind finding out what you can I would greatly appreciate it and please do share with everyone, this is a new one to all of us.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

I know that dogs, just like humans, get gastric reflux! My husband had ulcers due to the terrible gastric reflux he had. Once we got that under control, the ulcers healed and he never had issues again. 
I would definitely consider a change of diet and smaller meals during the day. That would keep his stomach from getting too full and having the reflux occur.
Arlene


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor Monte, I hope all that you are doing for him works!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm glad that Monte seems to be feeling ok, but it still must be anxiety-provoking for you. I never heard of dogs getting ulcers, either, although one of our goldens did have ulcerative colitis and was on a special diet. I guess they can get a lot of things that humans get.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Leeann,

Bella and I send good thoughts and wishes to Monte! Leeann keep us posted. I hope he's okay.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. Monte finished all his dinner of the EN diet, boy does that stuff smell, but he seemed to like it. He has also managed to find another ball and keeps pushing it off the couch so he can chase it then jumps back up, pushes it off... I think someone needs to call my vet and explain that Havanese are just way too smart and will find a way to play even when they shouldnt. Guess I better go be bad mom and take this ball away from him also.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Leeann just saw this thread. I hope that Monte is feeling much better...sounds like he is. Please give him lots of belly rubs from us here!!!! Hugs to you!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: *Get Well Soon Monte *:grouphug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Leeann, I just saw this thread. Poor Monte. I really hope you can get to the bottom of it. I have to say, when I can get him to eat it...Jasper does the best on the royal canin food (not the prescription but the regular old RC (poodle.) 

Ear scratchies to sweet little monte...I will be checking back.

Oh, do you give them bully sticks, Cash, throws up everytime I give him a bully-- usually the next day.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Thanks for the well wishes everyone. Monte finished all his dinner of the EN diet, boy does that stuff smell, but he seemed to like it. He has also managed to find another ball and keeps pushing it off the couch so he can chase it then jumps back up, pushes it off... I think someone needs to call my vet and explain that Havanese are just way too smart and will find a way to play even when they shouldnt. Guess I better go be bad mom and take this ball away from him also.


Okay Leeann, that totally made me laugh out loud. The dogs all cocked their head at me wondering what was so funny. Monte is a hoot.

What is in the EN that makes it smelly? Do you know?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy I rarley give bully sticks, they make me too nervouse the way Riley inhales them.

Kimberly I have no idea what smells, it reminds me of a multi vitamin. It is Purina Veterinary Diets EN Gastroenteric, I just took the bag out to read it and now both boys want more guess that's a good thing.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Leeann....wishing you and Monte a quiet night and healing vibes.

Poor lil' guy.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

sorry to hear the news and hoping the Rx will work for monte.

i hate that 'helpless' feeling i get when a pet isn't well.

keeping a good thought for monte and you.
joe


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Some websites to help with dog food....*

I found these sights to help me with my selections and thought you might benefit as well. I'm convinced that my poor Quincy's health issues were do to my ignorance as to the importance of dog food selection.

http://www.rotts-n-notts.com/info/display?PageID=2549

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/index.php/cat/1

My new vet recommends Premium Edge and was happy with my choice of Wellness.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Leeann,
Sorry to hear Monte has not been feeling well. I think you are on track with a change of diet.

I have had alot of success with Solid Gold food and supplements. You can call their 800 # and talk to them about your dogs problems and they suggest a food. 800 364 4863. 10-5 pacific stand time.

Sending our love and lots of :hug::hug::hug: to you and Monte.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Leeann, sorry I am late to this thread - I am so sorry to hear Monte has an ulcer. Like everyone else, I am mystified. I'd let him have the ball  

:hug:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Leeann and everyone, I talked with my agility trainer tonight at class about doggie ulcers. Her beautiful golden has an ulcer that has not acted up in quite some time, although she's found out he has Giardia (spell?) from drinking out of the lake...

Anywho, it was really difficult to diagnose in her golden. She started with bloody stool and vomiting and ended up doing a biopsy and ultrasound, which she said was a total waste, she said she wishes she would just have had the endoscope...

Also, once she figured out what was up with her dog she went to her herbalist because she didn't want her dog to be on a solid antibiotic diet (although she realizes this is what will kill the giardia, and of course antibiotics do have their place). The herbalist has recommended some things you can add to your dogs food, she has also started giving Lactobacillus acidophilus or Bifidobacterium in supplement form vs. yogurt, which she doesn't like to give because of the "too much dairy=poops" theory that so many of us here have talked about.

Okay, so she's going to give me the list of products her "witch doctor" swears by. So far, by switching to a grain free diet of Evo and by introducing these supplements my trainer has seen her dog's ulcers COMPLETELY DISAPPEAR! Whoa momma! She even had the endoscope to prove it.

To be continued....


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leeann, I am sorry I am late to this thread. I am sorry to hear that Monte is suffering from ulcers. Wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Leeanne, I am so sorry to hear about poor Monte and his ulcers. I hope he feels better soon.

:grouphug:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Leeann, I hope Monte feels better soon!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I want to thank everyone for all the suggestions & support, I have been trying to research food this morning and am :frusty: I will admit I find it to be very boring research so it is hard for me to comprehend something when it is not very interesting. I think I will call the vet and ask about the Evo grain free and see what he says. I liked the rating on the Evo and plus it will be easier for me to get locally.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ugh! That's no fun, Leeann! 

Is Monte still acting like his happy little self?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear about Monte having an ulcer! I always thought they were from stress and was thinking gee he's so sweet I can't imagine him ever being stressed! Poor guy. Leeann, I know what you mean about reseaching something that bores you! Your mind wanders off and you just keep re-reading the same line over and over.


----------



## LuvMiHav (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear this. I hope he is better quickly


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

just checking in on Monte today...have you heard any more from your Vet?


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Leeann,
I am so sorry to hear Monte has been ill. I hope he gets better soon, and you are able to get some answers.:hug: It's so hard to see them sick.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yup Monte is still being his goofy self this morning. He really likes this EN food so far, he was even growling at Riley who was no were near him while he was eating this morning. Maybe if he picked his head up he would of realized Ry was not there, it was a hoot to listen to him tell me how good it was grrrrrumm yum yum yumgrrr… that’s my vocal boy for ya.

Nothing else from the vet yet, he said Thurs or Friday for the thyroid test results (he waits till the end of the week to run them in batches unless he feels he needs results ASAP). I figured I would wait till he calls to ask about the food rather than bothering him, I have plenty of time to pick something up.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL!! Forget puppy snatching. I'm much more inclined to engage in Monte snatching! I love everything you write about that boy.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

One of my pup owners was having similar problems on and off with their 3 year old dog. She finally gave up and had a biopsy done and discovered he has IBD. Just a thought in case you don't get answers from what you have done so far.

Good luck!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann, I'm sorry to hear that Monte's been getting those episodes of throwing up bile and not eating. I'd be concerned too, after a while.

I checked out Royal Canin and there isn't an "EN" food :suspicious: : http://www.medi-cal.ca/diets/canine_en.php What exactly does it say on their bag? I was trying to get a list of the ingdts. in this food. I'd bet there is some kind of corn and grains, wheat and such.....  I'm not a fan, as you can tell. lol But I thought I'd get more info on it.

I do think Fromm's is a good food, but it could very well be there is something in it that doesn't agree with Monte. Could it be chicken? Or grains? Fromm's has a no-grain formula, Surf 'n' Turf, that is very well liked by our customers, but it's pricey.

I'd be curious to see if he'd get better on a good, no-grain diet. Maybe something with more fish.

I also know of dogs with IBD, but I hope it's not that! It's nice to see that Monte isn't 'sickly' at least. I hope you get more news soon. ((hugs))


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Marj the EN diet was given to me by the vet, it is made by purina. He suggested after 2 weeks on this we will begin to introduce a new food and suggested Royal Canin but didnt give me a specific kind.

I took Amy's lead and talked to my trainer tonight knowing she uses a holistic vet also (the vet's name is Dr. Sharon Doolittle ound Anyways she said Monte acts just like her terrier and he has acid reflux, she agreed that Evo grain free would be the best to try first. 

Janet thank you for your input. I just did a little reading on IBD, did your pup owner have any issues with diarrhea along with the vomiting? Monte has not had any diarrhea, his stool is always perfect. I would be intersted to know if it was just vomiting?

Kimberly you may have to fight Maryam over Monte, she has been trying to steal him forever. Although I do think he is right up your alley, he loves to kiss everyone in the face except Alpha Mommy, no clue why I cant get any kisses from this boy but nope he will not give them to me. Oh and watch the ears, he does have an ear lobe fetish LOL.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Leeann- Gee, I'm so sorry to hear about Monte's troubles. I hope it gets resolved soon. Upset tummies are no fun. Get well soon Monte! :hug:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Well I hate to say it but tonight is not a good night. Not half as bad as Monday, he has not gotten sick and I did finally get him to eat some but I can tell he is not feeling 100%. He keeps trying to play with his ball but then jumps back up to lay with me. I think what is bothering me more is that it is so soon, this has never happened only a couple days apart from each other. Today is only day 2 of his meds and new food so I guess I cant ask for much. He was crazy happy this morning chasing Ry all over the house and now a couch potatoe.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor Monte, lets hope that you get some answsers and he starts to feel better soon!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Leeann.

I'm so sorry  Poor baby. Those ulcers have to be miserable. I hope he's eating better and I"m sure he's getting lots of love to help heal.

:kiss:

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I was hoping to hear our little Monte was feeling better. I hope he's back to his old, joyful self soon!

*"he loves to kiss everyone in the face except Alpha Mommy, no clue why I cant get any kisses from this boy but nope he will not give them to me. Oh and watch the ears, he does have an ear lobe fetish LOL."*

o.k....... that's just too strange. You could be talking about Sammy here!! ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh poor Monte! I hope you can figure this out soon. It's so hard to see them under the weather!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh poor Monte! I hope you can figure this out soon. It's so hard to see them under the weather!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

sending healing vibes your way....I sure hope you get some answers for your Monte!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Is Monte feeling any better today? It's so hard when they don't feel well.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor Monte, I hope he is doing better today.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry so late to update with this, crazy day today.

Monte actually bounced back last night about an hour after he ate. I did what the vet said and gave him ½ a tagamet, got him to eat a little (my boys have a hard time refusing food when mom has clicker in hand lol) let him settle for a bit then feed dinner. He ate most of his dinner, not all but a good amount then laid back down and then about an hour later he was back in frantic mode trying to get someone to play ball.

Monte sends his love to everyone.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Yay, Monte! Go get your ball!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

yeah glad to hear that he is feeling better!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hey Laurie, you know what reminded me of something - the Tagamet - Monte may have gastro reflux disease. I got it once when I ended up with asthma from living in Los Angeles (gotta love that air quality). Sometimes going on a short course of the meds like that can help resolve the issue. I still sleep with an elevated head of my bed. It looks funny but sure helps with the nighttime burning sensation. Why don't you give him a bed that has a bolster for his head or a towel rolled up and see if he doesn't prefer sleeping with his head elevated? I know it sounds off the wall, but it can't hurt.


----------

